# Spotted Python Kills What Lizard



## TrevorJ (Nov 10, 2010)

And seriously, are its eyes way to big for its belly? It's going to take a while to digest that.

I went to check out what it was heaps of birds were making a fuss about out in the paddock. At first I couldn't see anything then the lizard head appeared amongst the grass. At that stage I didn't realise it was in its last moments and pulled the grass aside to see what it was. Then I discovered the python wrapped around it.

Can anyone ID the lizard for me?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a spotted tree monitor to me. Where are you? Will make the ID easier.


----------



## nathancl (Nov 10, 2010)

the lizard is a Varanus tristis looking at it i would assume you are somewhere in central queensland?


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Nathan, I am in the North Burnett region of Queensland just South of Eidsvold, about 2.5hrs in from the coast.


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank s warukazi I think that given my location you are probably right with the IDhttp://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/waruikazi-1380/


----------



## nathancl (Nov 10, 2010)

spot on! both spotteds and tristis are really common in your area. the tristis there are tristis orientalis and rarely exceed 40 cm total length, the males tend to get a very bright yellow flush on their throats aswell.

great picture and interesting find. would have been better if it was a pale headed snake eating it! (also fairly common in your area).

thanks


----------



## nathancl (Nov 10, 2010)

TrevorJ said:


> Thank s warukazi I think that given my location you are probably right with the IDhttp://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/waruikazi-1380/




scalaris arent found for another 6-700 ks north of you


----------



## FAY (Nov 10, 2010)

Great pic Trevor!


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 10, 2010)

Some more shots, can't believe that when it finally finished the lizard it decided I was possibly a next meal. It came right over to me, reared up and tasted both of my legs and then decided I wasn't edible and crawled off between my feet into the long grass.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 10, 2010)

Fantastic photos Trev.....awesome animals to match...Thats Mother Nature...


----------



## thals (Nov 10, 2010)

Great capture! Spotteds are such hogs, everything is edible omnomnom


----------



## cris (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice find there. Lizards are much better at fitting into snakes than rodents, they cant eat stuff well over half their weight(probably even equal to their own weight) without any hassles.


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, this snake actually turned up a couple of hours later at the door of my house and while it was possible to see the bulge caused by the lizard it was barely larger than the circumference of the rest of her by that time.


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 10, 2010)

great find and very caring of the little guy to put on a daytime feed for you.


----------

